# Rocky Mountain Hammer 2000



## bikemammut (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo!


Ich könnte für ~250 ein RM Hammer frame in Schwarz erstehen - Ist der Preis für den Rahmen in Ordnung (neu)?
Ist der Rahmen schon für Federgabelgeometrie ausgelegt (sehr wichtig!) und
kann ich mit meinen ~1.75m einen 17.5Zoll Rahmen nehmen oder wäre 18.5 angebrachter?
Last but not least: Stimmt die Qualität bei der Hammer Lackierung?

Danke euch auch für einzelne Antworten

Grüße aus Kreuzberg
Daniel


----------



## Catsoft (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo!
Ich würde zu einem 18,5"er tendieren. Der Rahmen sollte für max. 80mm ausgelegt sein, am besten ein Gabel mit wenig Bauhöhe. 
Wenn das hier ein 2000er ist, dann keine Scheibenbremse. Und der sieht von den Decals nach 2000 aus 

Der Rahmen ist recht schwer, Lack ist OK. Ob der 250,-- wert ist?? Ist er neu???

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (24. Mai 2005)

fahr mit meinen 180 ein 19/19,5 (???) hammer (bj ca. 1997) und ein 2004 blizzard in 18,5.

beide sind gut. tendier aber inzwischen deutlich zu 18,5. entscheidend sollte die länge des oberrohrs sein. vergleich das mit deinem aktuellen rad.

bei der qualität kann meinem hammer ich nur 1a geben! lack ist immer noch schön, einzig lösen sich 2 buchstaben ...

schwer ist der rahmen, das ist richtig.

wenn du stahlrahmen fahren willst, sollte dir das für einen neuen rahmen 250 wert sein. ob du allerdings günstiger fährst, wenn du dir nur einen rahmen kaufst oder gleich das komplette rad? aber ein bischen basteln gehört ja auch dazu!

ach ja: federgabelkompatibel ist der rahmen. würde aber nicht mehr als eine 80er nehmen. fahr selber die duke im blizzard und passt, mein hammer ist noch starr (und fixed)

tja, und jetzt kommt der entscheidungskampf, drück dir die daumen


----------



## fritzn (30. Mai 2005)

na ja, bin 1,78 und fahre 17,5" Blizzard (alt, noch starre Front).

Bleibt wohl Geschmackssache. Es ist schön wendig und eher Race-mäßig.
Habe noch ein 18er Element und ein 18,5er Experience. Passt alles ganz gut, aber größer dürfte es nicht mehr sein.
Natürlich sind das auch recht unterschiedliche Geos.

viel spass damit!


----------

